# Craigslist Score



## Chuck K (Mar 23, 2013)

This isn't just a South Bend score....but I didn't know where else to post it....and I wanted to gloat.  )  Here's some pics of my score:


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 23, 2013)

Now that is a nice sdore depending on the price. What kind of mill is that?

Paul


----------



## Chuck K (Mar 23, 2013)

That would be an Index model 55....and the price was real right


----------



## Splat (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm envious Chuck! Congrats on the haul there, brother and good luck with it! Now *that's *shopping. Women should take note of these things.


----------



## Chuck K (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks, This rates right up there as one of my best scores.  The machines all have issues, but no real deal breakers. The saw has had a bad repair done on the hydraulic cylinder.  They brazed the fitting on the bottom of it and it's leaking oil.  I would have that fixed already, but it seems my son emptied my oxygen tank and failed to mention it.  The lathe has 1 of the 4 drive belts missing and the other 3 are shot.  The flat belt seems alright. The belt tensioning assembly was kind of cobbled up but it was all there and I got that straightened out.  It came with every option except a follow rest.  I assumed it was 16" but according to the serial# it's a 14 1/2.  #1665FKL12  The catalog# is CL8185C.  Maybe someone here has more info than I can come up with.  The mill is complete except for the power feed on the table and the collet chuck that should have come with it as standard equipment.  It came with a set of B&S 9 endmill holders and a jacobs chuck. It has a two speed motor which is kind of cool.  I powered up both the lathe and the mill and they both seemed to work well.  I'll get more time to play with them tomorrow.

Chuck


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 23, 2013)

Well, Chuck. It looks like you picked up a whole machine shop in one trip. Well worth a gloat. Since the guys seem to be slipping a bit, allow me to voice the traditional "You suck!" :thumbsup: Your haul definitely deserves it.


----------



## Chuck K (Mar 23, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> Well, Chuck. It looks like you picked up a whole machine shop in one trip. Well worth a gloat. Since the guys seem to be slipping a bit, allow me to voice the traditional "You suck!" :thumbsup: Your haul definitely deserves it.




Thank you....I can appreciate that!


----------



## fastback (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes Chuck, you SUCK.  Boy what a nice score.  So what are your intentions?  Is this stuff for your shop.


----------



## Chuck K (Mar 24, 2013)

fastback said:


> Yes Chuck, you SUCK.  Boy what a nice score.  So what are your intentions?  Is this stuff for your shop.


I already have a mill and a saw...so they're both going down the road.  I'm not going to invest any time in the mill....it all works and just needs to be dismantled, cleaned and lubricated and it will be a real nice machine.  The saw just needs some minor brazing and it will be a solid machine also.  The lathe I'm going to play around with until someone comes along that wants it a lot worse than I do.  I plan on keeping it at least long enough to use it while I give my "go to" lathe some much needed tlc.

Chuck


----------



## Buickgsman (Mar 24, 2013)

Cmon Chuck,  You took the day off from working on the Clausing to go get that machine shops worth of equipment that looks fantastic?  I say he!!s yeah!    Nice score!


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 24, 2013)

Chuck,

YOU SUCK!!!!!!.  Great score on CL.  I have been trying to locate a Mill I can afford for a while now.  I'm paying on one machine now, so I will have to wait a bit longer, but I can wait if I can get a killer score like yours..  I would love a bridgy or BP clone it would really make my shop almost complete.  Once I get my 9X lathe all I will have to add is a big lathe and a real mill and I will just move out to my shop and live out there.   Momma told me to get a price for a shipping container droppped in the yard so I may be expanding in the near future.  I have been on that campaign for about 3 years and it is starting to bear fruit.  Just gotta go slow so I dont scare her off the idea.   Do you have enough rom to set all those machines up at the same time?  That will be a killer shop addition when you get finished.  Good luck and dont forget the rest of the pics when your set up and running again.....
Bob


----------



## Chuck K (Mar 24, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> Chuck,
> 
> YOU SUCK!!!!!!.  Great score on CL.  I have been trying to locate a Mill I can afford for a while now.  I'm paying on one machine now, so I will have to wait a bit longer, but I can wait if I can get a killer score like yours..  I would love a bridgy or BP clone it would really make my shop almost complete.  Once I get my 9X lathe all I will have to add is a big lathe and a real mill and I will just move out to my shop and live out there.   Momma told me to get a price for a shipping container droppped in the yard so I may be expanding in the near future.  I have been on that campaign for about 3 years and it is starting to bear fruit.  Just gotta go slow so I dont scare her off the idea.   Do you have enough rom to set all those machines up at the same time?  That will be a killer shop addition when you get finished.  Good luck and dont forget the rest of the pics when your set up and running again.....
> Bob



Bob, I have a few machines that I consider keepers (that group changes from time to time but only if I happen upon something better than I have), the rest just hang around until I get tired of messing around with them and find something different.  I like to take machines that have been broken or neglected and pushed into a corner and turn them into something that a hobbyist would be happy to have in their shop. I admit I often have a problem parting with them....but something else is always coming down the pike.  I have a guy that wants to buy the mill and the saw just the way they are (aside from rebrazing the leaky fitting on the saw)....so they won't be around long.

Chuck


----------

